# Confused about which way to go? Any thoughts?...



## Canonlygetbetter1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi, not sure where to post but just don't know what decisions to make!

Basically, we are confused as to where to go next as consultants give very different advice! We are going to do a third IVF ast this time last year but when my AMH came back at 1.9, I was told by consultant that we had a less than 5% chance but they had not enough research on trying naturally. So we cancelled, I took 3 months off work as unpaid leave as I was feeling stressed out with it all, we tried to enjoy life again and have been trying naturally since. I am 42 in July and also have endo.

My sister gave birth to a beautiful baby girl 6 weeks ago and it has become all consuming again!  I had a HSG a few weeks ago and was told all was fine (still have endo but tubes clear, no fibroids etc).  Saw another consultant who went from saying really only chance is donor eggs to ending the consultation saying that my best chance with own eggs is stimulated IVF and to do it sooner rather than later. I asked him about natural IVF, hysteroscopies etc and he said, no point!

I then recently had a telephone consultation with Serum, Greece who said that I have a reasonable chance of getting pregnant naturally and IVF is a waste of money as with low AMH just as much chance of getting pregnant naturally as on some months I should produce a reasonable egg. I am going to have hidden C tests and a couple of others.

CREATE in London seem to think that natural ivf is a good option for older women like me.

Also my consultant in the UK says don't do anything about endo as could make things worse. Serum think I should tackle the endo again due to the problems it can cause.

So that is three differing opinions on what is our best option!  Has anyone else experienced this and does any of you have any thoughts? I just don't know what to do for the best, money is tight so I want to feel like I am making the right decision.

Thanks for reading this and good luck to everyone

x


----------



## late66 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi! 

I recognise myself somewhat in you, the insecurity of which way to go when you get different answers from the experts. The clock is ticking and the amount of money isn't endless. I don't have an answer for you, I just want to tell you that you're not alone with a struggling mind. We are all unique and as always it's only you who can decide what to do. And if money were no issue I'm positive you would do the whole thing!

AFM our doctor says a DNA-fragmentation test is useless while Serum wants my DP to do it. It's a huge difference between getting it done at home for free with just expenses for gas and maybe one night at a hotel, and flying to Athens for a short stay which in fact is three days and the expenses that comes with it. Serum also wants me to do another aqua scan after my misscarriage, which my doctor is very hesitant of. He is afraid of the infection risk while Penny wants to know what the vomb looks like. She wants to put back 3 embies, he strongly suggest one. The latter is impossible since Serum freeze not less than three on one straw.    One part of me just wants to go to Athens for the transfer, not bothering about all the tests there are!

Hopefully someone else can give you a better answer!

Hugs
Late


----------



## Canonlygetbetter1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Late

Thanks so much for replying. It's a minefield isn't it?!  So, so confusing!

I don't have an answer for you either, I'm afraid. The only thing I do know (based on Bristol) is that our consultants tend to advise only on what is fully researched and proven which is sensible, however, then there is the risk that we don't try anything new and in 5 years time they could all be recommending it because it IS proven - will be too late then for me!

You didn't say how old you are but if you are over 40 they usually recommend transferring more embryos than less don't they?

I have read your ticker and my heart goes out to you. I am so sorry to hear what you have experienced recently.  

I hope you get to the right decision and you are right, we are all unique so I suppose it's all a gamble and we just have to get as much information as we can and go with our gut instinct as to what feels right. Hope we get there!

Lots of love x


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,

The best clinic in the uk is argc if your fsh is okay. If I was you I would go there or the lister. You dont have much time.

So dont spend too much time thinking about it. You need to act fast.

Book at argc if your fsh is reasonable, they are the top clinic and do not even look at or consider amh at all.

If your fsh is high go to the lister! get cycling asap as you only have a year or so to make it worth it with your own eggs.

In between you can do natural cycles at create if you have the money.

If you can afford 3 cycles with your own eggs at argc if fsh is low or create if fsh is not then try and do that asap.

Dont listen to anyone else I am 41 with an fsh of 14.68 on my last cycle and with my eggs we are pregnant with twins! The odds are very very low! But the most important thing is move fast on treatment. ARGC and lister are your best bet!

If by 43.5 nothing is happenning then you may need to consider donor eggs and you have loads of time to do that!! there is no rush and the process can slow down when you feel like it as your clock is no longer ticking.

Lots of luck on your journey!!


----------



## Canonlygetbetter1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Nevergiveup1

Thanks so much for your reply and Congratulations  .

I see that you have gone through a lot to get there so extra special for you.

Thanks for your advice, I really appreciate it. Unfortunately we don't have the funds to do multiple cycles so would probably be a stimulated ivf or up to 3 natural cycle ivf. Just very confusing when the experts all think differently too! Whatever I do it will be very soon. Had another test for FSH today, get results Wednesday. Two years ago FSH was around 7 which was OK but could have gone sky high by now!

Good luck with your pregnancy xxx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi my advice to you would be go with your gut instinct this is all a game of chance in the end, endless numbers, stats, factors, advice - look around find somewhere that puts you at ease and give it one shot. We are all individuals and every clinic works on stats put your age, a bit of history and a few numbers in to a pot and see what answer comes out because it work for x number of women with similar history / numbers to you. 

We had 3 embryos put back 2 were good and one was fragmented we were told the.chance of getting pregnant was about 20% and the chance of twins was less than 5%, my ticker tells you the rest! 

Sometimes in this life we need to  close our eyes and take a leap of faith god willing you land feet first into a future of happiness but if you are not one of the lucky ones you have no regrets, you can't change what you have no influence on . . .

Good luck on your journey xx


----------



## Canonlygetbetter1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats Jules   Lovely news!

Yes I think I will try something but not sure what yet! Been told I have less than 5% chance of getting pregnant with or without ivf so feel like I may be throwing money away but like you say I don't want any regrets.

Hope youre pregnancy goes really well for you xx


----------

